# My New Camper



## Pappy (Nov 20, 2014)

Just put a deposit on this camper and will pick it up this spring. It comes fully furnished with all the latest appliances. Hope to take a trip to west coast someday soon. Zips right along at 29 MPH.


----------



## jujube (Nov 20, 2014)

Uptown, Pappy!!!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 20, 2014)

Why didn't I pay attention to the humor in the title.  You people are gonna cause me to burn myself while I'm drinking my tea.  So funny.  Thanks for that one Pappy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2014)

Happy camping Pappy, lol! nthego:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Lee (Nov 21, 2014)

Better than a tent


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2014)

Cool!...Comes with it's own garage, I see!


----------



## Falcon (Nov 23, 2014)

Where's the lox?


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Where's the lox?


One on each door.


----------

